# Doordash and postmates in Chicago



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

*I have been doing both doordash and postmates in Chicago for a couple months now.

Postmates are quick deliveries usually I can do them in 15 minutes or less. Allot of chipotles or Walgreens orders. Average trip I would say with tip pays about $7-8. Postmates pays every day

Doordash deliveries usually take a little longer 30+ minutes. They are usually from nicer restaurants and the food takes longer to be ready. average trip I would say pays around $10 with tip. Doordash pays once a week I get the deposit on Tuesdays.

If anyone wants to find out more pm me *


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

welcome to the forum


----------



## mastercoin (Nov 7, 2014)

What area do you work at? North side? Lake view?


----------



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

I always start in whicker park. I usually do Doordash and postmates at the same time and try to get orders going the same way. On postmates u can accept or skip orders and you can see where the pickup is and dropoff. After 12pm it's blitz pricing also so it's $6 min delivery charge.


----------



## Ubern8n8 (Aug 3, 2016)

What's you average weekly pay out ... How often do you drive? Did you start with uber and lyft ... If so did you stop uber and lyft? Do you like it ? Pros?


----------



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

All depends i live in the west suburbs. So if my first ride on uber is to the city I will end up doing doordash and postmates. I was getting the uber guarantees so I was doing those. But then I got boost, which I didn't like
So I just did allot more deliveries. Some days I just don't feel like driving people and wana be alone in the car I do deliveries. I would say I make 15-22 per hour average


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Danc9228 said:


> All depends i live in the west suburbs. So if my first ride on uber is to the city I will end up doing doordash and postmates. I was getting the uber guarantees so I was doing those. But then I got boost, which I didn't like
> So I just did allot more deliveries. Some days I just don't feel like driving people and wana be alone in the car I do deliveries. I would say I make 15-22 per hour average


Do you have UberEats where you are delivering?
I've found that I can stack that app with others because it it quick and I can decline with no (apparent) repercussions. SEA allows drivers to choose profile of UberEats, UberX, or both). FWIW, I now only do Eats and I've only accidentally once done as profile "both" and it sucks having to reconfig the car for riders vs food.
I appreciate the reduced mileage, increased hourly rate and at slow times I can easily work the guarantees to my advantage. And my music choices, windows vs a/c, and farting.


----------



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

No uber eats for me. I only do the uber guarantees and don't know if uber eats will mess that up


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

The guarantees for UberX and UberEats do not affect each other. Typically Uber will only give you one or the other as an hourly guarantee.


----------



## klm (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone do postmarked in NW suburbs of Chicago? Comments?


----------



## quesie (Jul 7, 2016)

Danc9228 said:


> *I have been doing both doordash and postmates in Chicago for a couple months now.
> 
> Postmates are quick deliveries usually I can do them in 15 minutes or less. Allot of chipotles or Walgreens orders. Average trip I would say with tip pays about $7-8. Postmates pays every day
> 
> ...


What about the suburbs do they also get orders?


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Danc9228 said:


> *I have been doing both doordash and postmates in Chicago for a couple months now.
> 
> Postmates are quick deliveries usually I can do them in 15 minutes or less. Allot of chipotles or Walgreens orders. Average trip I would say with tip pays about $7-8. Postmates pays every day
> 
> ...


So if you have to choose one which one do you think is better?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Postmates is giving me more $/hr and keeps me busier here in San Diego. I'd probably stay busier with Doordash if I was OK with picking up food downtown or in Hillcrest but that rat race is not gonna happen as long as it doesn't have to.


----------



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

Doordash is much better than postmates before 12am. After 12am postmates pays 1.5x and is good at that time.


----------

